# Pre-Order Ubuntu/Kubuntu/Edubuntu 8.04 LTS CDs Now



## Dark Star (Apr 18, 2008)

*www.imgx.org/pfiles/848/ubuntu.png​
Still lurking around and having problem with your OS.. So stop wasting time and Pre-Order your Ubuntu and derivative OS CD yep no CD's now .. they will only allow one CD this time. though you can order other Ubuntu derivative but only one CD of a particular distro ..

*Order Ubuntu Free Cd's*

This process a bit slow but is good for those users having Dial Up connection or those who do not have Internet Connection and used to surf using Cyber Cafes.
To Order the Cd you must Log in to your Launchpad account. Method told above.
After you Sign In. A new page will open with loads of options.
Order the number of Cd's you like to have and fill up the form and click on Order ubuntu Cd button and the Ubuntu Cd will be shipped withing few days.
_*To Order Ubuntu Cd *__*Click Here*_


----------



## FilledVoid (Apr 19, 2008)

Im relying on some folks here for ubntu 8.04 64 bit . Once I get it Ill be more than happy to send whoever a copy wherever if they could cover the media and courier charges of course .


----------



## praka123 (Apr 19, 2008)

I think and hope cannonical should shipping DVDs rather than CD's.it is PITA for n00bs to connect to internet for s/w.

also,I hope ppl wont misuse this service


----------



## gary4gar (Apr 19, 2008)

The Service takes about 4 to 6 weeks before Disc could reach you.
Its better download them directly.

btw, i think you Ubuntu should consider Moving to DVD media or CD sets

If anyone in around Jaipur Wants them, Please Pm me


----------



## debsuvra (Apr 19, 2008)

Great thing that canonical is taking pre orders this time. Applied for one 32 bit Desktop edition.


----------



## saqib_khan (Apr 19, 2008)

shd i have to pay any charge to postman when he delivers the CD?
Also i thought there is a whole DVD required for ubuntu, but they r saying that they will send us the CD, so how do they fit the whole OS on a mere CD?
Pls clarify.


----------



## debsuvra (Apr 19, 2008)

khansaqib101 said:


> shd i have to pay any charge to postman when he delivers the CD?
> Also i thought there is a whole DVD required for ubuntu, but they r saying that they will send us the CD, so how do they fit the whole OS on a mere CD?
> Pls clarify.



You are not quite familiar with Ubuntu shipit thing.... are you ? There are no charges in shipping at all, it is completely *free of cost*.

BTW the Ubuntu ultimate edition is the distro that needs a DVD but the official LTS version fits on a CD.


----------



## saqib_khan (Apr 19, 2008)

debsuvra said:


> BTW the Ubuntu ultimate edition is the distro that needs a DVD but the official LTS version fits on a CD.



So, what's the diff in these 2?
I m completely new at ubuntu.
I have done shell programming in linux & that too using dyne bolic live CD, provided with digit.
I haven't installed it.

Which is better: Ubuntu ultimate edition or official LTS version? 
Is that live CD? B'cause i don't want to install it.


----------



## FilledVoid (Apr 19, 2008)

I think you would be better off with the Ubuntu Hardy Heron Live CD  . You can find more ifnormation about Ubuntu Ultimate here *ultimateedition.info .


----------



## debsuvra (Apr 19, 2008)

khansaqib101 said:


> Which is better: Ubuntu ultimate edition or official LTS version?



The ultimate one has all necessary codecs and other things to get started out of the box, literally. 



khansaqib101 said:


> Is that live CD? B'cause i don't want to install it.



I think both is Live disks. You can use them right from the CD/DVD.


----------



## saqib_khan (Apr 19, 2008)

debsuvra u said "i think", aren't u sure? 
If ultimate is better, then y shd i order official LTS version?


----------



## praka123 (Apr 19, 2008)

@Saqib-everything is Ubuntu the same Ubuntu.with official Ubuntu,multimedia codecs and few proprietary programs are missing.
for eg:wma/wmv support,mp3 etc support.

with a broadband net connection,it is a matter of minutes that  u can install these codecs!


----------



## QwertyManiac (Apr 19, 2008)

Knoppix would be the best if you only want it Live. Ubuntu isn't as good if the primary use is live ONLY. But between simple CD and Ultimate for live usage, go for Ultimate.


----------



## ThinkFree (Apr 19, 2008)

Thanks for the info


----------



## aadipa (Apr 19, 2008)

debsuvra said:


> You are not quite familiar with Ubuntu shipit thing.... are you ? There are no charges in shipping at all, it is completely free of cost.


Well then you are not aware to what happened to me (and some others) few years back.

I had ordered 30 Ubuntu CDs (1 Live + 1 Installer) for my classmates. After few weeks I got a letter from Customs Department to come and collect the parcel after paying custom duty. They asked me to play about Rs 100 / CD in the pack i.e. about Rs 3000  . They were not ready to accept the fact that CDs are actually *FREE*. _I am sure they were expecting some *thanku cash* from me instead._ Sadly I had to reject the shipping.

Those CDs must be some ware with kids of those officers now  

Well things must have changed now. But still you will find some officer like those, who will just turn deaf ears to your explanation.


----------



## gary4gar (Apr 19, 2008)

Well, now most custom people know what this Ubuntu Thingy.

so you won't face any problems, this Nothing can't be said on Indian Bureaucracy .

Hail _Saarkri Babus_


----------



## SunnyChahal (Apr 19, 2008)

Does the new ubuntu 8.04  has support for my 8800 GTS 512?


----------



## gary4gar (Apr 19, 2008)

Sunny1211993 said:


> Does the new ubuntu 8.04  has support for my 8800 GTS 512?


even current version support your GPU.

You just need to install latest Drivers
*www.nvidia.com/object/linux_display_ia32_173.08.html

The driver is still in BETA Phase, Do test it & tell us.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Apr 19, 2008)

^^
k ill try


----------



## FilledVoid (Apr 19, 2008)

> I had ordered 30 Ubuntu CDs (1 Live + 1 Installer) for my classmates. After few weeks I got a letter from Customs Department to come and collect the parcel after paying custom duty. They asked me to play about Rs 100 / CD in the pack i.e. about Rs 3000 . They were not ready to accept the fact that CDs are actually *FREE*. I am sure they were expecting some *thanku cash* from me instead. Sadly I had to reject the shipping.


All you have to do is fill a form which states that the value of the CDs are NIL and thats all you are supposed to do. I guess the reason customs got involved was because of the bulk of cds. I seriously doubt they would get uptight about 1 cd and even if they do find an agent and tell him to fill the form for you and submit . Once you give the agent his fees the task is done.


----------



## shady_inc (Apr 19, 2008)

Great.But I want Kubuntu Cds.  Will have to remove Gnome and install kubuntu-desktop when I get it now.


----------



## FilledVoid (Apr 19, 2008)

> Great.But I want Kubuntu Cds.  Will have to remove Gnome and install kubuntu-desktop when I get it now.


*shipit.kubuntu.org/login


----------



## shady_inc (Apr 19, 2008)

^^ Wow..didn't know that they shipped Kubuntu Cds tordered kubuntu.


----------



## shobankr (Apr 21, 2008)

Just wanted to know whether there is update facility available. 

I have ubuntu 7.10 installed now .. Sorry if this is a dumb question.new to Ubuntu


----------



## Cool G5 (Apr 21, 2008)

Ordered already


----------



## gary4gar (Apr 21, 2008)

shobankr said:


> Just wanted to know whether there is update facility available.
> 
> I have ubuntu 7.10 installed now .. Sorry if this is a dumb question.new to Ubuntu


For that you need to Download *Alternate Install CD*
the disc shipped via shipit is Desktop CD.


----------



## shobankr (Apr 21, 2008)

Alternate install cd did not work with my AMD 64 bit... in second try the disc (shipped to me) i was able to install 64 bit version.. i have a fast internet 
connection so.. i can download.. will try


----------



## gary4gar (Apr 21, 2008)

What do you mean by didn't work?


----------



## FilledVoid (Apr 21, 2008)

> I have ubuntu 7.10 installed now .. Sorry if this is a dumb question.new to Ubuntu



If Im correct you can do a dist upgrade . But you miht want to check the IRC channel for #Ubuntu.


----------

